# cicada bug shell



## african cake queen (Aug 11, 2011)

found the little buggers shell.









omg, nasty


----------



## Guggie (Aug 11, 2011)

The ones near us have red eyes. They're totally creepy!


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 11, 2011)

Guggie said:


> The ones near us have red eyes. They're totally creepy!



i agree. i like some bugs but this one IS creepy.'lol' lindy


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll tell you what's creepy: Yesterday I was picking some figs for my YF tortoises and I accidentally shook the tree (its a small tree). Many, many fig beetles came flying off the tree surrounding me and landing one me. OMG!! Those things are awful! And they CLING to you!!


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 11, 2011)

hi, i feel for you,yucky. ps. thanks for ALL the help you give us. lindy


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 11, 2011)

Aw...You're welcome, Lindy. Its really my pleasure.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice photo's.


----------

